# US Mail Forwarding Electronically



## asilvaemail (Aug 30, 2013)

We are in the process of moving to Dubai, United Arab Emirates from GA, USA. I have looking into a service that gives you a US postal address so that all mail can be forwarded to it while overseas. In addition the service will also electronically scan all mail for your review and further direction. If needed the mail can be selected online and delivered to the instructed address.

Are there any Threads with reference to this service? If not any thoughts and/or suggestions?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

asilvaemail said:


> We are in the process of moving to Dubai, United Arab Emirates from GA, USA. I have looking into a service that gives you a US postal address so that all mail can be forwarded to it while overseas. In addition the service will also electronically scan all mail for your review and further direction. If needed the mail can be selected online and delivered to the instructed address.
> 
> Are there any Threads with reference to this service? If not any thoughts and/or suggestions?


I have been happy with US Global Mail.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this info. Seems like no matter how much I think I have everything handled before I make my move, there is still a lot that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

asilvaemail said:


> We are in the process of moving to Dubai, United Arab Emirates from GA, USA. I have looking into a service that gives you a US postal address so that all mail can be forwarded to it while overseas. In addition the service will also electronically scan all mail for your review and further direction. If needed the mail can be selected online and delivered to the instructed address.
> 
> Are there any Threads with reference to this service? If not any thoughts and/or suggestions?


Sounds like a pretty cool service. I set up a private box near my house and they will send it to my Aramex Shop and Ship address when I ask. He takes out magazines so I don't have to pay crazy shipping costs for things I toss anyway. Its kind of a mom and pop business so are pretty easy to work with


----------



## asilvaemail (Aug 30, 2013)

*Vpn?*

Do you connect through the web to view your digitally scanned mail? If so, do you have to go through a VPN or just regular web browsing? I've heard of certain web access restrictions, but not sure if this is one of them.


----------



## asilvaemail (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation - I am going to give US Global Mail a try.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

asilvaemail said:


> Do you connect through the web to view your digitally scanned mail? If so, do you have to go through a VPN or just regular web browsing? I've heard of certain web access restrictions, but not sure if this is one of them.


I'm not sure what that is and I am quite sure nobody in the UAE uses such a thing. But in any case you don't need one to access your mail scans. 

I'd still try to reduce to an absolute minimum the amount of snail mail you receive to your US address. Try to set up electronic accounts as much as possible as the costs can add up. 

My biggest irritation along these lines is that I didn't test my bank's electronic bill payment service before I left. It doesn't work but every now and again something comes up where I absolutely have to use a paper check. Fedex from here to the US is really expensive so you don't want to have to pay bills that way.

Good luck with the move. The good news is that most things are available here so don't panic if there is some small thing you forget about before you leave.


----------



## asilvaemail (Aug 30, 2013)

*Thanks*

Very much appreciate the comments and suggestions - my biggest concern was not having a forwarding address for tax/government related mail. Without a permanent address I'm figuring locking in with this service in the mean-time would be a good option.


----------

